# EOS vs. A4 cabriolet



## aj2 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm new to these forums, so forgive me if I'm repeating topics, but I didn't find it in a quick search.
I haven't seen any comparisons between the A4 cab and the EOS. I'm in the market for a convertible, and I recently test drove the EOS, and liked it a lot, no real complaints at all, but I'll definitely wait to try out the V6 before I make a decision one way or the other. 
I like the hardtop, but it's not a deal maker or deal breaker either way...
So are there any advantages to the A4 besides any "prestige" factor?
I'd love to hear any and all comments/comparisons anyone has. I'm 90% sure we'll be buying either a VW or Audi convertible, I'm not terribly price sensitive, as in I'll pay up for value, but not just for the name.
Thanks,
AJ


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (aj2)*

I think the A4 is a bit larger and would have a more sporty ride. Plus with the A4 you can probably get more options if you wanted. The advantage of the EOS for me was the Hard Top. Plus the A4 can be gotten with all wheel drive where as the EOS can't be.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (aj2)*

I think the Audi suffers less trunk space loss with the top down due to it being a ragtop. 
the EOS is in its first year, (its really VAGs first year making a Hardtop convertible across the board







) so there are some bugs that may need to be ironed out (I'm waiting for 07 to get mine...) While the Audi has had that convertible design since the B6. The Eos also is in limited supply this first year, so I don't know how willing VW may be to deal on them...While A4s are readily available now.
But...You can get a loaded V6 Eos for around the base price of a 2.0T A4($39,800) while a V6 A4 starts at $46K. 
a sport suspension equipped A4 2.0T cabrio is $42K...an similar Eos is around $35K


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (ehdg eos)*

I traded in a 2003 A4 Cabriolet on the Eos and both cars have very similiar feel in ride and interior design and controls. I liked my A4 alot and had it for almost 4 years (a long time for me). I got the Eos basically because I wanted a change and the change on the 2007 A4 was not substantial enough for me. The A4 has a CVT which you feel no shifting (I wanted a manual). The 2.0T is a lot peppier engine but I do not know how much better the new 2.0T would be on the A4 as I had the 1.8T. The audi is a lot quieter as far as engine noise. The audi has a nicer center console/armrest and a bit wider seats but equally comfortable. The backseat is wider in the A4 but my passengers tell me they are more confortable in the Eos. (Also you can close the roof in the Eos without decapitating your back seat passengers unlike the A4. The trunk in the A4 is huge and you get a 4 year full maintenance warranty. If the Eos was a softtop, I probably would have bought another 2007 A4. If I had to choose between an A4 and a C70, I would without a doubt get the A4. The A4 will be about $7000 more for the same options. For the price and the hardtop, I think the Eos is a capable substitute with little compromise.


----------



## aj2 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (flheat)*

Thanks for the comments so far! I agree on the C70 - that's not an option for me at all. The cars I am considering are the BMW 3 series, the A4/S4, and the EOS. I need a backseat, as I have kids(3), I wish there was a 5-seater on the market, but such is life... A very small part of me is convinced that the backseat of a 911 is just fine







, but realistically, I'm not going to get one.
I like the DSG option on the EOS, if I'm not mistaken, the A4 doesn't have anything comparable, right? If the A4 really is bigger, that may push me that way. I'm trying to get time to get to an Audi dealer this w/e to see for myself...
I'm very partial to VW/Audi products, but the BMW is still a possibility.
Basically, I'm definitely buying a convertible, I obviously haven't sorted out how much I feel like paying though...


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (aj2)*

you are correct - you can only get the 2007 A4 convertible with the 6 speed automatic, not DSG
In my opinion the DSG is way better - the A4 will get the DSG I believe in 2008/2009
If you like the Hardtop and want a sunroof as well, the Eos is a no brainer for the price


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (grubber)*

I like the A4 Cab, but decided against it.
Here's what you can't get in the A4 that I really wanted:
DSG
Sport seats
No matter what sport package you get, including S-line, you still get the same flat seats. There's been talk they might do away with the sport package and replace it by S-line-only with possibly better seats, but for how much more?
When you compare an Eos sport package car to an A4 cab sport package car, the Eos is much more exciting and new. Audi will eventually have their version of the Eos in about a year. That should be a nice car.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (notawagon)*

I also forgot some of the most attrative Eos vs A4 features....
With the top up, the Eos is much quieter and more secure than the A4. If you need the quiet for important cell phone conversations, the Eos wins hands down. On long highway trips, the Eos would also be quieter with the top up.
Also, how many A4 cabs do you see driving around on beautiful days with their tops closed? 
At least with the Eos you could either slide back the sunshade and let some light in through the large glass, or you could open the sunroof and let some air in while not having to put the entire top down.
So although you can get quattro with the A4, a good set of winter snow and ice tires on the Eos will work just fine. I know from experience. Don't get the quattro just for that unless you live maybe in Vermont or Buffalo, NY.
Also, starting with their 2007 cars, Audi will no longer provide free maintenance.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_I also forgot some of the most attrative Eos vs A4 features....
With the top up, the Eos is much quieter and more secure than the A4. If you need the quiet for important cell phone conversations, the Eos wins hands down. On long highway trips, the Eos would also be quieter with the top up.


The Eos is still Noisier than than A4 with the top up or down, but not much worse. More noise for the Eos comes from Engine noise, the Audi has a lot more insulation. The audi softtop is also well padded and is just as quiet as a sedan.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (flheat)*

Have you actually compared back-to-back? I have. Compare both with 2.0T. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs. A4 cabriolet (notawagon)*

I owned a 2003 1.8T Cabriolet for 3 years and have the Eos now. I have not compared the 2.0T on the Audi, but I heard absolutely no engine noise in my 1.8T Audi, I doubt Audi would let that happen with the 2.0T. It is stupid for Audi to get rid of the 48 month full maintenance program; that was a big sell for me on Audi the last time around







.


_Modified by flheat at 9:11 AM 10-19-2006_


----------

